# The Forum



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was wondering why this site was down for the last few days? Was it just upgrading? Or was there some king of hacking or virus issue?

Randy


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been wondering the same, Randy. Good grief, Charlie Brown. I've got stories to tell and pictures to show.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wondering my self what happens.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ditto, (me too)


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys,
Not exactly sure what happened to it but when I discovered it was down like you I got onto one of the sister forums and contacted the owner. He was unaware but said he'd look into it. Hopefully the issue won't arise again.

Sean


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice to have the forum back, good work Sean!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey! Its back!!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just sent a personal message. I'm confident we'll get a response.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

The generous man who created this website answered as follows:



> I received your message regarding the site. Rest assured, there was no issue related to hacking. During some server maintenance, the site name record, with the IP address, did not get updated properly. The site was up the whole time, but our computers did not have the right IP address, so it seemed like it was down. Thanks for asking, and I am glad that you are still enjoying the site!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tx, for following up CAS 14


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

MJC4 said:


> Tx, for following up CAS 14


You are most welcome!

S/F


----------

